#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Central telefônica gsm

## crtauffer

Pessoal , preciso de orientações pois tenho o seguinte cenário.

Possuo 2 linhas telefônicas . 1 vivo fixo (gsm) a outra e vivo móvel (gsm)

Preciso fazer uma central com ura, e também quero colocar mensagens quando minha rede fica em manutenção (informar os clientes através de uma mensagem ) .

Vi que estão usando um raspberry com 2 modens gsm e asterisk.

Vcs tem alguma sugestão ? 
Alguém sabe configurar ?

----------


## DjeiBoy

Sim, manda seu what's app no meu email [email protected]

Já adianto que é um pouco complicado por isso não posto o procedimento aqui

----------


## junior.corazza

> Pessoal , preciso de orientações pois tenho o seguinte cenário.
> 
> Possuo 2 linhas telefônicas . 1 vivo fixo (gsm) a outra e vivo móvel (gsm)
> 
> Preciso fazer uma central com ura, e também quero colocar mensagens quando minha rede fica em manutenção (informar os clientes através de uma mensagem ) .
> 
> Vi que estão usando um raspberry com 2 modens gsm e asterisk.
> 
> Vcs tem alguma sugestão ? 
> Alguém sabe configurar ?



Tambem tenho interesse!

----------


## DjeiBoy

Caso alguém precise eu faço esse tipo de serviço, de atendimento automático, fila espera, números DID, central de atendimento e etc

Email [email protected]

----------

